# Who uses PHD? Need advice w power



## Helpingfriendly (Apr 19, 2017)

Hello guys. So I think I might just buy a pair of PHD fb.6.1's from a very nice fellow and I was wondering if I could get some input from someone who is familiar with them. I have been currently on the hunt for front speakers to complete my setup, which consists of a 5 channel PG ti1600.5 and dual 10" Dayton Hf subs. I have some Polk db651 in the rear doors. So I wanted a good pair of front speakers to tie it all together. I'm going for loud and dynamic so some suggested bridging 2 channels of the 4x 90w rms to the front speakers and just running the back door speakers off the HU. They suggested this if I got the Morel tempo 6's which I was contemplating. But if I get these PHD speakers instead do you think I should do the same scenario? How much power do these fb 6.1s like? And how much is too much for them? I guess I could either send 90w or 180w rms to each speaker. I would love to hear what kind of power you guys are sending to your phd's and what kind of
Results your getting.

I'm very excited to hear these in person and I want to make sure I set them up to their full potential. I'm open to and advice on how to handle this. Thanks guys


----------



## Helpingfriendly (Apr 19, 2017)

I almost forgot. Has anyone had the pleasure of hearing both the phd and morel tempo 6 in person? If so which did you prefer and why? Or for you speaker experts, what kind of qualities of faults do each of these speakers bring to the table. (Comparing)


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

I have not heard your particular phd drivers but the only time I heard a pair of there eights in a vehicle one was blown..and apparently the mids he had with them didn't fair well either..so I wonder if they are more of a delicate listener type speaker, not able to handle "loud and dynamic."

I really do like the morel tempo set though, a good price for good speakers. they get loud but they will work better if you go active, only because of getting louder cleaner.

I know this doesn't really help you but its an fyi.


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm running a pair of the PHD FB6.1 M/Bs in my front stage and they sound great! I'm powering them with a Mosconi AS200.2 with no issues at all.


----------



## Helpingfriendly (Apr 19, 2017)

Cool stuff. Thanks for the info guys. I guess I really just need to figure out what will sound best. I guess I could always just give them the full 180w per speaker and dual it back if i notice any distortion. 
This is actually my very first real sound system. I had a sub in the past but I have never amplified the other speakers. This will be my fist expirence. I do know I want it to be loud and clean though. Lol. 

Please help me with anything you guys have to offer. It is greatly appreciated and will also prevent me from possible doing something wrong. Thanks again


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

Are you just going to run these in front with no tweeters?


----------



## Helpingfriendly (Apr 19, 2017)

Good question. I'm getting the component kit that comes with the tweeters


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Power = potential output. The amount of power that an amp channel is capable of is very different than what the speaker is actually receiving. You can get 900 watts, turn the gains down and the speaker could still potentially only see a few watts.


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

Helpingfriendly said:


> Good question. I'm getting the component kit that comes with the tweeters


Ok, so you're planning to run them with passive crossovers? If so, then you can bridge the amp to 2 channels and run each side on a channel without any problem.


----------



## Helpingfriendly (Apr 19, 2017)

kmbkk said:


> Helpingfriendly said:
> 
> 
> > Good question. I'm getting the component kit that comes with the tweeters
> ...


Ok cool. Good to know. So I guess that's a benefit then to have more power on tap if needed. From what others have said is that the rear speakers are just for ambience and fill space. So just hooking them to the HU is no problem. I do like the idea of keeping most of the power I have to go to the higher quality front stage. I figure they can handle more rms so when I want to get really loud it's better the majority of that volume comes from the phd's. Less distortion and more clean. Is all this good theory?


----------

